# Tipp: Just Cause 2 für 6,79€ bei Steam im Daily Deal



## fac3l3ss (20. Februar 2012)

*Tipp: Just Cause 2 für 6,79€ bei Steam im Daily Deal*

Das Spiel ist einfach genial.
Und da Ob4 leider gerade den Thread nicht betreuen kann, propagiere ich mal für dieses Angebot in einem neuem Thread! (:
(Und ich habe vorgestern erst die Demo geladen...)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Unleashed (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Tipp: Just Cause 2 für 6,79€ bei Steam im Daily Deal*

Ja, hatte gester noch 7€ Guthaben und hab mir was für 2€ gekauft und heute im Angebot-.-


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Tipp: Just Cause 2 für 6,79€ bei Steam im Daily Deal*

Ihr habt noch eine halbe Stunde! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------

